# So...all you brand new Kindle owners (and oldies too)



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

What is your first book to read on your Kindle?  Just curious.....


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm reading Quantum Ethics by Keith Ellis.  Love it so far.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually it was 3...the Grace Valley Series by Robynn Carr: Deep in the Valley, Down by the River and Just Over the Mountain. Great reads!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am ashamed to admit. I don't know the first book I read. I ordered my kindle on Feb 2nd, it arrived on Feb 24th and when I turned it on I had 36 books waiting.


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Forever Odd by Dean Koontz


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think my first one might have been Waiting For Spring.
Paula ny


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Coraline by Neil Gaiman

Enjoy your new Kindle!


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not sure of the full title, but my mom told me about the 'The Guernsey something or other' LOL...I'm sure I'll find it soon enough!  She said it was a great read


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Shara said:


> I'm not sure of the full title, but my mom told me about the 'The Guernsey something or other' LOL...I'm sure I'll find it soon enough! She said it was a great read


It IS a great read!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

UR by Stephen King


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy by Douglas Adams
don't panic
sylvia


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you Kindle Gracie


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

My very first read was "The Help" by Kathleen Stockton (I am pretty sure that's her name!) on Christmas Day.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine was a book about Abraham Lincoln - The Duty of a Statesman by William Lee Miller.









_--changed to link to Kindle edition. Betsy_

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful Joe --- Cried before the end of the first chapter!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

My first book was Anne of Green Gables...


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Murder of a Medici Princess, by Caroline P. Murphy.  Very good book, btw.  Oh, and it is not fiction.  Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society was probably 2nd.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> What is your first book to read on your Kindle? Just curious.....


Not counting the _Kindle 2 User's Guide_ by Amazon and _The Amazon Kindle FAQ_ by Leslie H. Nicoll, Joshua Tallent, and DeLancey Nicoll, it was:

_The Whiskey Rebels: A Novel_ by David Liss. I had started reading a DTV version from the local library for the Kindleboards Book Club as my Kindle had not yet arrived. When I received the Kindle, I started from the beginning on the Kindle. The 34 books I purchased before my Kindle arrived were downloaded via Whispernet from 11:35 PM 2/28/2009 to 12:10 AM 3/1/2009. I stopped playing with my new Kindle at 12:36 AM.

I did not remember all of the above; I determined it from the backup I made of my Kindle on 3/3/2009. The file dates and the My Clippings.txt file can be very informative. 

EDIT: The next two novels read were:
_In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)_ by Michael R. Hicks
_Distant Cousin_ by Al Past

I normally would not have known about any of the first three books I read on my Kindle if not for Kindleboards. It would have been my loss.


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Executive Lunch by Maria Schneider.

I would have never found it had it not been for this board.  As I told her in a different post, I absolutely loved it!  Can't wait for the next in the series.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

The Lightening Thief by Rick Riordan (I think I spelled that right!).


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a bunch of bought and free books already loaded, but the first one I'm reading on my new Kindle is 
The Girl who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

the user guide.
after that I read Edgar Allen Poe's "Telltale heart" from feedbooks


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm reading "The Charnel Prince" by Greg Keyes.  528 pages in print length and I'm almost done after a little more than a day reading.  My Kindle is now my official favorite new toy.


----------



## almeisan (Dec 25, 2009)

Philippa Gregory's The White Queen.


----------



## Chevy_Cowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

My first was a short story, UR by Stephen King.


I read the Kindle user guide first, but I downloaded that and read it before we bought Kindles haha.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine was also _UR_ by Stephen King... then the second half of _Nation_ by Terry Pratchett. So my first actual full length novel on my Kindle must have been _The Big Over Easy_ by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

_Too Fat to Fish_ by Artie Lange.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

The first book/story that I did not write (ahem) was 'The Velveteen Rabbit' (I know...I'm a sap!)

In my defense, I wanted to check out the formatting of Elfhunter for myself! Like Jenna, I also wanted to hear the names massacred by TTS. Y'know...it does a surprisingly good job!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the first book I read after the User's Guide and Leslie's FAQ was a re-read, Crystal Singer by Anne Mccaffrey.  and then the next two in the series.

Betsy


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine was WALKING by Henry David Thoreau.

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Soul Identity - Dennis Batchelder  (free and     )


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Still reading my 1st book!! The Scarpetta Factor by Patricia Cornwell.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

First book I read on my Kindle:











First fiction:


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

archer said:


> The first book/story that I did not write (ahem) was 'The Velveteen Rabbit' (I know...I'm a sap!)
> 
> In my defense, I wanted to check out the formatting of Elfhunter for myself! Like Jenna, I also wanted to hear the names massacred by TTS. Y'know...it does a surprisingly good job!


'The Velveteen Rabbit' was the first/only story I listened to completely using TTS. I agree. " Y'know...it does a surprisingly good job!"


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I had to go back and look at my ebook spreadsheet ... I bought 4 books as soon as I ordered my kindle and I believe the first read was "Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea







" by Chelsea Handler.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I read Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen first.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The first book I read on the Kindle was _Without Fail_ by Lee Child. I had started reading the series in paperback before I got the Kindle and picked up where I was in the series.

Of course, being a confirmed reader of manuals, I had downloaded the User's Guide and read it cover to cover days before the Kindle showed up. 

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

First was the Kindle User's Guide 3rd Edition
Then Free Books for Your Kindle by Bufo Calvin

But first real read was Works of Arthur Conan Doyle - The Sherlock Holmes works.
And then The Treasure of La Malinche Volume 1 by our own Jeffry S. Hepple

Just sayin.......


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

UR by Stephen King


----------



## LisaB40 (Dec 28, 2009)

One of my first ones was Nanny Returns.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Like others before me, the User's Guide and Leslie's FAQ next.  Then, I had first purchased the One Year Bible and Joyce Meyer's Starting Your Day Right... so I started in with them.  My first full book was I Stand At the Door and Knock by Corrie Ten Boom.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Plain truth by Jodi picoult


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Washington's Spies by Alexander Rose


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

_The Crossroads Cafe_, Deborah Smith

For some reason, I wanted to choose a free book.

I went to Amazon and looked at the top kindle books and most are free. I'm sure it is all newbies like myself dipping their toes in


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

Vanish by Tom Pawlik.  But my first downloads were the Twilight Series!!  Then I downloaded several free books.  Reading Conspiracy in Kiev by Noel Hynd right now.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

The House of the Whispering Pines, by:Anna Katharine Green


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got my K2 for Christmas. My mom ROCKS!

I'm working my way through  right now. Absolutely fantastic book - best thing I've read in years. I'm glad I saved it for the Kindle; it makes it seem all the more special. 

I have  downloaded and ready to go for when I'm done with _The Fourth Turning_.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I need to change my answer, I think... I'm now pretty sure I read _Learn me Good_ first. not UR.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

I received my Kindle a week before Christmas, and the first book I read was _Hush, Hush_ by Becca Fitzpatrick.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

A Virgin River Christmas Book 4 by Robyn Carr was the first book I read on my Kindle.


----------



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

My first book is Sweet Dreams by Aaron Patterson.  He is an online friend's DH and I wanted to read it.   I am also reading The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown.  I got my kindle for Christmas.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

My first book was *Soul Identity * by Dennis Batchelder and quickly followed by *Enchanted April * by Elizabeth Von Arnim


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

I love my new kindle!  My first book was a Sherrilyn Kenyon "Born of Fire".


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

I read Under the Dome by Stephen King....and have polished off several more since.


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

My first was actually a combo of two. The first one I bought was Glenn Beck'sArguing with Idiots, which I promptly put down when I was able to download Going Rogue by Sarah Palin. I finished Sarah's book first (bought on Sat, finished on Sun). And Glenn's yesterday.

Now I'm moving into my free books hoping to discover some new authoers I really love!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am glad this thread was started so that I was reminded about the first books I read on my Kindle! 

Kindleboards is a great place to find new authors and books to love. It is also a fun place to let others know what you are reading and to see what others are reading. So, what are you reading? is currently 176 pages long! 

Check out the current Month book count thread pinned to the top of The Book Corner. The threads stay open after the month ends but only the current month is pinned at the top of the board. These threads were a result of the How many books do we read a month? thread started by drenee. So far, we have:

October group book count.
November group book count.
December book group count

A week or so after the month ends, statistics are posted based on the posts in the thread by a compulsive KB member.  A summary of answers to questions and types of information that has been posted in the past can be found in this post.


----------



## woodworthjohnca (Dec 28, 2009)

"The Colony of Unrequited Dreams" by Wayne Johnston.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Shara said:


> I'm not sure of the full title, but my mom told me about the 'The Guernsey something or other' LOL...I'm sure I'll find it soon enough! She said it was a great read


It is a WONDERFUL read. Just don't read it in a quiet place, because you will often break out in giggles!


----------



## blade (May 4, 2009)

UR by Stephen King.

AJ


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

UR by Stephen King also.


----------



## snowwhite (Jan 1, 2010)

My first book was Drangonswan by Sherrilyn Kenyon.  I'm enjoying her writing style.  Not what I am used to!


----------



## nightcat (Dec 22, 2009)

My Kindle came to me as a Christmas present (after oogling over them for a year) from my sweetie, he rocks!!  The first full book I've read was Handle with Care by Jodi Picoult.  I then downloaded several of the free offers as well as a couple more paid books, I have plenty of reading waiting for me!    I must say I have completely fallen in love with my Kindle, waiting on a skin that I ordered, and saving my pennies for an Oberon cover!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Although I had started reading A Happy Marriage by Rafael Yglesias







on my iPhone, I finished it on my Kindle. Urge to Kill by John Lutz







was the first book that I read from beginning to end on my Kindle.


----------

